# Lost in the shuffle ... Duane inspired



## live4tone (Sep 14, 2006)

Short clip from practice improv session ... I’ve been obsessed with Derek , thought I’d work on Duane ish style ... cheers... curious, what SG tone do you prefer 
cherry or black ?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

They both sound good to me.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

#2 for me, but both good.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Second vote for #2. As for the playing I'm envious of either.


----------



## live4tone (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys .. I hope to make a decent longer length clip tipping my hat to Duane 

Although I like my black standard I thought the 61 cherry Sg had a bark to it , and something extra going on .. interesting , the pickups/electronics are just about identical , but the 61 is much lighter ... perhaps that old myth holds weight ..lol 😆


----------

